# 1999 F-250 Light Switch wiring diagram



## jcmjclem (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a 1999 Ford F250 and I am looking for the light switch diagram. I don't want to go through the AG of testing all of the wires. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ace911emt (Nov 27, 2004)

*wires*

I will get the diagram off our system on monday. e-mail me at [email protected] and I will forward the attchment dont probe the wires on the new cars and trucks you could end up buying a computer...


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

If you still need the diagrams, I put a few up for you here:

http://www.proshare.us/99F250/

I have 1960-2004 repair info for most domestic/imports made, so if your needing documented repair info please ask


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*99 F150*



proshare said:


> If you still need the diagrams, I put a few up for you here:
> 
> http://www.proshare.us/99F250/
> 
> I have 1960-2004 repair info for most domestic/imports made, so if your needing documented repair info please ask


I have a 99 F150. Would love to see the wiring info. I am going to be putting on a spreader in the next week or so. I am just in the middle of doing strobes right now.


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

backup lamps
exterior lamps 
head lamps 
instrument cluster

http://www.proshare.us/99F150/

Enjoy


----------



## jcmjclem (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks proshare! I was able to get a copy from my local dealer after all! I still appreciate the info!


----------



## proshare (Nov 7, 2004)

Your Welcome jcmjclem :waving:


----------

